# People and places seem a little unfamiliar



## 2deepathinker

I sometimes have a sensation that I am not sure if it is DP or anxiety or something else. Sometimes when I am with my family or my boyfriend, I feel like I am really seeing them for the first time. I know this is my Mom, or my boyfriend, but I feel like do I really know them? The same can be said of the home I grew up in. It doesn't seem familiar, and I get scared. I am wondering if this sounds very serious. I know their names, and information about them, but they seem strange to me. This is really bothersome since it is anxiety producing. Can anyone relate?


----------



## Guest

2deepathinker said:


> I sometimes have a sensation that I am not sure if it is DP or anxiety or something else. Sometimes when I am with my family or my boyfriend, I feel like I am really seeing them for the first time. I know this is my Mom, or my boyfriend, but I feel like do I really know them? The same can be said of the home I grew up in. It doesn't seem familiar, and I get scared. I am wondering if this sounds very serious. I know their names, and information about them, but they seem strange to me. This is really bothersome since it is anxiety producing. Can anyone relate?


i relate 100% on this. its like... you know who they are but it feels weird. it is very serious to us.. but there is nothing serious wrong. this is just our depersonalized and derealized minds playing tricks on us. i relate to all of this.


----------



## PositiveThinking!

2deepathinker said:


> I sometimes have a sensation that I am not sure if it is DP or anxiety or something else. Sometimes when I am with my family or my boyfriend, I feel like I am really seeing them for the first time. I know this is my Mom, or my boyfriend, but I feel like do I really know them? The same can be said of the home I grew up in. It doesn't seem familiar, and I get scared. I am wondering if this sounds very serious. I know their names, and information about them, but they seem strange to me. This is really bothersome since it is anxiety producing. Can anyone relate?


I kinda relate to this, it's like, sometimes I look at my parents and they don't seem familiar, but it doesn't seem like I'm seeing them for the first time.. it just looks like they don't look.. human :S


----------



## BlueTank

Completely. When I first got this I had no clue what it was at all and one of the first things I investigated, was I talked to a friend who has suffered 2 concussions. If you know it or not, when you do that you often don't recognize people. Its seriously like temporary DP. Your perception gets all out of whack. So I asked him cause we happened to be at the same place "you ever have trouble recognizing people?" I kept noticing that I knew who people were but it all seemed different. My mom seemed different. Sometimes not so much. Its so hard to explain.

This all ties into the eyes thing. People with DP/Panic Disorder don't look people in the eyes for jack squat, especially depending on person and situation.

I guess this goes for places too. Honestly this to me seems like a culmination of visual and perceptual changes with a loss of emotional attachment. All this ties together. Memories and emotions.


----------



## ZachT

2deepathinker said:


> I sometimes have a sensation that I am not sure if it is DP or anxiety or something else. Sometimes when I am with my family or my boyfriend, I feel like I am really seeing them for the first time. I know this is my Mom, or my boyfriend, but I feel like do I really know them? The same can be said of the home I grew up in. It doesn't seem familiar, and I get scared. I am wondering if this sounds very serious. I know their names, and information about them, but they seem strange to me. This is really bothersome since it is anxiety producing. Can anyone relate?


I get that a lot. Don't worry, you are not alone.


----------

